# instituto marques anyone???



## ToughCookie (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello ladies, after a turbulent year and breakdown of my marriage following 3 failed icsi treatments I have decided that I would like to explore options for me and have come across https://institutomarques.com/ and there donor scheme. Just wondering if anyone had any experience with this clinic at all


----------

